# Big Yellowmouths in the Creek Mouth!-1/10



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Josh and I met up last night to do some fishing in the dark, and found some big, fat, hungry trout holding shallow near the creek mouth. As we got close to the spot, I could see the rip coming out of the creek again, conditions were perfect! We pull up and split up, and I threw out my first cast. Half way back, it gets bit, but no hookup? Kept reeling and after a few feet it gets slammed! Hooked up and could tell it was a good one. These fish were fat and full of energy, and were fighting very hard. Got it in the yak and as I'm taking pictures, Josh gets bit the same way. Misses the first bite, but hooks up on the second, and it's another BIG fish! After a great fight he gets her in the net, and she is super fat! After a few pics for the tournament and ourselves, they both go back swimming. I hear it's bad luck to catch one on the first cast, but I'm not a believer. 

We ended up staying on the spot for a couple hours and kept catching big trout the whole time. They were very aggressive and were inhaling the lures. All the fish were sitting in 2-3' of water and were biting great on the incoming tide. It was raining off and on, and the fish would fire up right before the rain would start. We tried some lights, and caught some fish but they weren't the quality of the other spot. Josh ended the night with 5 over 21" including the 25" and a couple 23", I had 8 over 21" with the 24" and a few 22" and 23". I think we only caught 3 or 4 keeper trout all evening. Had a lot of fun out there, and it's been a great start to the year! Here's a few pictures:


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice fish! I need to get back on the water asap. I'm tired of adulting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some big ole fatties!!! Glad you put it on em!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes sir, nice fish!
I'll be glad to get home from this damn business trip and back on the water.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I mean what else is there to say, ....... PA-POW!!!!

Twas a beautiful night and OUTSTANDING trip. That was ALOT of Fun ( IN THE YAK )

After the first 10min of fishing I was already on cloud 9.... fishin Tournaments always adds that little extra pressure, to catch them when it counts, thats the real excitement ( JUST ADDS TO THE RUSH )

This Bite is just INSANE 

TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are already putting the beat down on them this new year! Good job.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Fine fish! Well done.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> You guys are already putting the beat down on them this new year! Good job.


2017 is exceptional so FAR for sure:thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I mean what else is there to say, ....... PA-POW!!!!
> 
> Twas a beautiful night and OUTSTANDING trip. That was ALOT of Fun ( IN THE YAK )
> 
> ...


Yep, I see your tourney marker. It seems I'm out of town for every dang tourney that comes along...happened last yr. too...pissing me off!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Some big ole fatties!!! Glad you put it on em!!!


They were definitely well fed. Everyone that came in the yak, I just had to stop and stare at them!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yes sir, nice fish!
> I'll be glad to get home from this damn business trip and back on the water.


Thanks Bruce. Hurry back, I'm willing to bet some gators are waiting on you!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent job guys.. I got a kitchen pass for Saturday so hopefully I can do 1/3 as good as yall! Ha! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I mean what else is there to say, ....... PA-POW!!!!
> 
> Twas a beautiful night and OUTSTANDING trip. That was ALOT of Fun ( IN THE YAK )
> 
> ...


It was definitely a beautiful evening to be on the water. High water, light wind, light rain, humid, warmer weather= perfect! The stealth of the kayaks has been getting the job done, I can't even remember how many times we drifted through that area, went back for another drift and kept catching them!
I thought it was funny that, while approaching the area, Josh said he needed to catch a 24" and it happened on the first cast. I was worried after catching that one, since I'm not fishing that tournament. Everything fell into place quickly though when you hooked up! No doubt it was a RUSH! My adrenaline was pumping the whole time waiting for that next solid "THUMP"! Let's do it again soon!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Excellent job guys.. I got a kitchen pass for Saturday so hopefully I can do 1/3 as good as yall! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim. 
Nice! If you get some time, head over this way!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yep, I see your tourney marker. It seems I'm out of town for every dang tourney that comes along...happened last yr. too...pissing me off!


I hear that. Something always seems to get in my way no matter what tournament it is. For some reason the bass tournaments 2.5 hours away were never a problem:confused1:


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

nice!!!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

How does one get word of these tournaments? Is there a central place they're posted here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

qlock said:


> How does one get word of these tournaments? Is there a central place they're posted here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I usually don't hear about it unless it's a bigger tournament/rodeo. I usually hear about these from friends of mine. Keith did a great job trying to get the word out though. He posted in the kayak forum, and in the main tournament section titled "pre tournament discussion" on the main PFF page near the bottom. That's where I'd keep an eye out.


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice fat trout! Y'all are definitely dialed in.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I'm impressed!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys Big Specks/Reds are popping up all over Pensacola!!! In designated areas/spots of course.

Check out the PENSACOLA KAYAK AND SAIL / WINTER CHALLENGE Facebook page competition is Tight and some Big Fish are being caught across tge board!

Winter inshore fishing is bar none for the Pensacola Area

As of Right now Im in second place but rumor has it a Giant has been caught which if true knocks me down to 3rd.... Pensacola is showing her True colors this YEAR:thumbup:

Jeff the competition is HIGH and I pwrsonally know you have the potential to Rank on the leader board its definitely not too late to enter

Tim, what Jeff said!!! Come on down! You're my good luck charm lol we always have good trips together 

Bruce, yea work does get in the way of fishing LOL

PFF, TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN 
( if you enjoy kayak fishin tge tournament doesn't end until sunday at midnight. Lots of time to catch that 1 fish. Sign up at Pensacola Kayak and Sail )


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I usually don't hear about it unless it's a bigger tournament/rodeo. I usually hear about these from friends of mine. Keith did a great job trying to get the word out though. He posted in the kayak forum, and in the main tournament section titled "pre tournament discussion" on the main PFF page near the bottom. That's where I'd keep an eye out.




Anyone use these apps that create tournaments for friends to compete? Anyone interested in trying it out? "FatSack" is the name of the one I use for keeping track of catches and has tournaments built in. PM with email to send invite to, if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

qlock said:


> Anyone use these apps that create tournaments for friends to compete? Anyone interested in trying it out? "FatSack" is the name of the one I use for keeping track of catches and has tournaments built in. PM with email to send invite to, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting. Didn't know anything about these, sounds like fun. I'll send you a PM here shortly.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

One more from tonight's trip. She crushed it on the surface in front of me when I was pulling the lure out of the water.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Those are some nice trout! Great job guys


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its Insanity!!!


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

What a beast! I'm always jealous this time of year when everyone is crushing the big trout up North. I'm still catching solid trout and big reds in the sound but nothing like y'all are catching. I'll continue cussing while y'all crush the big girls. Lol.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NavarreWadefisher said:


> What a beast! I'm always jealous this time of year when everyone is crushing the big trout up North. I'm still catching solid trout and big reds in the sound but nothing like y'all are catching. I'll continue cussing while y'all crush the big girls. Lol.


The sound is a great place to catch some monster trout! You may have to change tactics and locations slightly to find where the big ones are hiding during the winter. If you get around them, I know they will bite.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Josh and I found some trout feeding heavily again tonight, and caught a few big, fat ones.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Now we're just spoiled and or Dialed in LOL

ITS INSANE!!!! LOL


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Yea y'all are just spoiled. 
I agree with ya Jeff. Unfortunately I don't have much time to scout locations so I kinda stick to the areas I know. I'm definitely getting the numbers but all are slot with a few over 20" here and there. I'm also fairly new to the area so I still have a lot to learn. I'll get there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NavarreWadefisher said:


> Yea y'all are just spoiled.
> I agree with ya Jeff. Unfortunately I don't have much time to scout locations so I kinda stick to the areas I know. I'm definitely getting the numbers but all are slot with a few over 20" here and there. I'm also fairly new to the area so I still have a lot to learn. I'll get there.


Thats the typeof thinking it takes!

Knowing that they're out there and having the drive and patience to take the time to learn = success 

.... just keep on fishin, and Im a believer that theres some big girls in your area. If ur on the fish then you know what they're doin or where they're at.... exapand on what u know already its probably GOLDEN


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh definitely. I'm from the MS coast and inshore fished most of my life. Drive and patience are there and always will be. You know how it is... It's an obsession or more like an addiction.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Josh and I fished again tonight for a few hours and it didn't take long to get into the fish. After we caught a few solid fish, Josh finally drifted way up into the spot, and was quickly rewarded with a giant trout! With all the wallowing, head shaking, and drag ripping, there was no doubt. These fish have all been super fat, and this one was no different, a very heavy fish.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow am I reading it right, 27+"? You guys had a hell of a night!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Riverfan said:


> Wow am I reading it right, 27+"? You guys had a hell of a night!


Yes, she was just over 27" and one of the heaviest fish I've ever seen. This area is starting to leave me speechless!


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

What a slob! This is getting out of hand. Stop it guys.....no really, stop it. Lol. I see y'all are still in tournament mode so my guess is you won't tell us what the big girl bit. Y'all have really found something special. 

So do they go strictly on length or do you get an official weight as well?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NavarreWadefisher said:


> What a slob! This is getting out of hand. Stop it guys.....no really, stop it. Lol. I see y'all are still in tournament mode so my guess is you won't tell us what the big girl bit. Y'all have really found something special.
> 
> So do they go strictly on length or do you get an official weight as well?


Length Only
Yea hardcore tournament mode for sure. That fish had my heart pounding and knees shaking.... so strong, fast and vigorously pissed at the fact that she was hooked. Best Trout fight Ive ever had*


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Right on. I can only imagine. Yep, that's the kinda feeling all fisherman live for. It's why we do it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Riverfan said:


> Wow am I reading it right, 27+"? You guys had a hell of a night!


Yea 27.25

Its about that time for you to make your annual stop isnt it???? Hurry its practically Spring already over here.... past week has been just shyof 80 degrees... well high 70s really* 

I read water temp at 66*

Global warming has the big specks fired up LOL


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

These big trout seem to be everywhere right now. Fished a new area last night that had some good current and lots of mullet moving around, and the fish were definitely hungry. Lots of fish caught between Josh, Tim and I, including several over the 20" mark. I was able to get this big girl to bite early on, and she put up a serious fight. Josh and I thought it was a redfish at first, as it was ripping drag like it was nothing!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> These big trout seem to be everywhere right now. Fished a new area last night that had some good current and lots of mullet moving around, and the fish were definitely hungry. Lots of fish caught between Josh, Tim and I, including several over the 20" mark. I was able to get this big girl to bite early on, and she put up a serious fight. Josh and I thought it was a redfish at first, as it was ripping drag like it was nothing!


Bang bang! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man that is awesome, good job!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Josh and I got on the water this evening hoping to catch some fish before the front comes through. We've been leaving this area alone for a little while and decided it was time to go back. We always try to fish new banks or flats that look good on the way, and he was able to find a few 16-18" fish to take home for dinner, but nothing was happening for me. We finally made it to the spot, stopped and listened for a few minutes, and then moved in. I staked off shallow on a point as Josh drifted around. I was paralleling the bank up shallow when I got CRUSHED! She came straight at me, and it was all I could do to keep up as she bolted out and passed me headed to deeper water. I didn't even really know what it was or if it was big or not until it came up head shaking behind me. After a couple minutes of wallowing and head shaking, she was on the Boga.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, how long?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

She was a little under 26". These fish are heavy and have been fighting really hard. Landing them in the dark without a net has been interesting....


----------



## NavarreWadefisher (Dec 21, 2016)

Good gosh look at the head on that thing! What a monster!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NavarreWadefisher said:


> Good gosh look at the head on that thing! What a monster!


Lol, Josh and I said the same thing, she had a big ole head! These things are mullet eating machines.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to pick up my new yak tomorrow! I'm gonna have to get out there with yall if yall wouldn't mind! Those big girls look like alot of fun!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

